# Feeding wethers



## 4H mom (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi all - my daughter has three wethers, one Nigerian and one pygmy cross which are strictly pets, and one Alpine wether who is being used as a 4-H pack goat. The two smaller goats are two years old, the Alpine is about 18 months and around 125-150 lbs. We were new to goats when we got these guys, and started them on Purina Noble Goat and free choice grass hay as kids. We have kept them on the Noble Goat (which I know is probably not the best idea) just because there are so many opinions as to what to feed wethers and we were afraid to be constantly switching up their diet. I would like to stop using the commercial feed for them but am trying to determine what is the best thing to do instead. Thinking about doing a small amount of rolled oats, with possibly some alfalfa pellets and free choice grass hay? Also reading about beet pulp and BOSS? They don't have a huge amount of browse in the summer, and none available in the winter. They also have free choice minerals with ammonium chloride at all times. Any help you could give would be appreciated!


----------



## islandpets (Jan 1, 2015)

hi. im replying only cos i lost my own pet wether sheep so can i recommend what i was told? and that was to avoid concentrates. I fed him cos i loved him and didnt realise the harm with urolitholiasis that ensued. The risk of this is higher the earlier they are castrated (his breeder did it at 3 days old), as the urinary tract remains immature. There are concentrates for rams with added ammonium chloride but i was advised that a very large amount would need to be consumed for an adequate amount of ammonium chloride to be consumed! Fresh water (warm in winter) is paramount, plus a salt lick to encourage drinking too. And of course the first rule of feeding ruminants esp males is forage- so if youve no browse in winter (we were zero grazing on a city farm so had very little all year) then make sure youve got a good hay supply to get them chewing- saliva has bicarb and that counters acid from concentrate consumption. Also my vet said in urine stones the importance of a balanced Cah ratio (2:1) in the diet prevents either calcium or magnesium stones forming. Alfafa is very well balanced i believe.


----------



## islandpets (Jan 1, 2015)

islandpets said:


> hi. im replying only cos i lost my own pet wether sheep so can i recommend what i was told? and that was to avoid concentrates. I fed him cos i loved him and didnt realise the harm with urolitholiasis that ensued. The risk of this is higher the earlier they are castrated (his breeder did it at 3 days old), as the urinary tract remains immature. There are concentrates for rams with added ammonium chloride but i was advised that a very large amount would need to be consumed for an adequate amount of ammonium chloride to be consumed! Fresh water (warm in winter) is paramount, plus a salt lick to encourage drinking too. And of course the first rule of feeding ruminants esp males is forage- so if youve no browse in winter (we were zero grazing on a city farm so had very little all year) then make sure youve got a good hay supply to get them chewing- saliva has bicarb and that counters acid from concentrate consumption. Also my vet said in urine stones the importance of a balanced Cah ratio (2:1) in the diet prevents either calcium or magnesium stones forming. Alfafa is very well balanced i believe.


that stoopid smiley face was supposed to be the chemical symbol for phosphorous!


----------



## islandpets (Jan 1, 2015)

also remember commercial concentrates should be balanced for minerals but if you mix your own feeds you are going to have to do the balancing of vits and mins yourself.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello, I'm glad you are here. Many know pack goats and their needs. @goathiker is beyond the best. Others really know the showing side of things. I see their show goats and ribbons all over the place here, but I can't think of any names that are associated with Alpines. (forgive me, I know you are here)

My point is that what is best for the pack goat and what is best for winning, may not....coincide?

If they don't, please do what is best for your goat. He is helpless and in your power. 4-H rules will change many times before basic biology will.

OK, my 2 cents worth. No salt block unless it is hot as the bad place where you are. They will go to the salt instead of to the minerals. You say your minerals have AC? Awesome. The wethering was done too early imo and you'll always have to be extra careful. I'm a big fan of alfalfa and orchardgrass hay. I can't always get it... but I'm a fan. If I can't get good hay, then I get what I can, because they really do need that forage and roughage. I then supplement with alfalfa pellets or alfalfa cubes.

Clean water, but don't always make it too easy for him, because as a pack goat for real (not in the arena) he'll have to know how to drink from a stream, or a sweaty palm, or something besides his cozy heated bucket. And I'm here to tell you, goats can be amazingly resistant to change....

Now I'm stepping away, because I don't know how to blend what I know about nutrition, with what you need to supply a show goat pack goat. Good luck and thank you for writing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SORRY, I just reread the thread. I confused the OP with the first commenter, who is the one who had the wether who'd been done too early, at 3 days. SORRY


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Pet Nigerian wethers really don't need any grain at all
We advise to feed free choice Bermuda hay which is about 2.5 to 1 Ca to Ph
Bermuda is plentiful and inexpensive here
And instead of grain a cup to cup and a half of alfalfa pellets 2 times per day
We have sold people wethers that are 5 years old now and have never had a problem and are healthy


----------



## GoatingCouple (Dec 25, 2016)

4H mom said:


> Hi all - my daughter has three wethers, one Nigerian and one pygmy cross which are strictly pets, and one Alpine wether who is being used as a 4-H pack goat. The two smaller goats are two years old, the Alpine is about 18 months and around 125-150 lbs. We were new to goats when we got these guys, and started them on Purina Noble Goat and free choice grass hay as kids. We have kept them on the Noble Goat (which I know is probably not the best idea) just because there are so many opinions as to what to feed wethers and we were afraid to be constantly switching up their diet. I would like to stop using the commercial feed for them but am trying to determine what is the best thing to do instead. Thinking about doing a small amount of rolled oats, with possibly some alfalfa pellets and free choice grass hay? Also reading about beet pulp and BOSS? They don't have a huge amount of browse in the summer, and none available in the winter. They also have free choice minerals with ammonium chloride at all times. Any help you could give would be appreciated!


Noble goat is balanced 2:1 calcium phosphorus ratio I wouldn't switch if your going to continue grain. Your main concern with male goats is keeping the calcium: phosphorus ratio between 6:1 & 2:1 
I raise wethers for packgoats and how I feed is free choice orchard grass, supplemental alfalfa, and Noble goat medicated grain until 18-24 months old. (Alfalfa/grain every other day or so) The calcium in alfalfa is important for growth and development but too much can cause binding deficiencies of other minerals. Once they are 2 years I stop feeding grain and just offer free choice orchard grass with alfalfa few times a week if body condition drops from working.
I believe it's suggested not to feed BOSS to wethers due to high phosphorus levels but I would do some research. 
Sorry this post was a bit sporadic!
I also spray salt water on there hay, especially during winter to encourage them to drink plenty of water.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Marking, will be back


----------

